# beekeeping related gift?



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

DH has wanted to get bees for years now.We are finally at a point where it"s possible.Anyway,Father's day and his birthday are coming up so I was wondering,anyone have a gift idea?Is there a good Beekeeping 101 book?Anything like that?


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

2 books that I learned alot from are Beekeeping for Dummies and Beekeeping a Practical Guide


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Check out the Dadant catalogue. Many wonderful goodies!


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

How about a hive tool, bee brush, smoker (large one), veil, bee suit, etc...


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!He doesn't have bees yet and I have no idea what I'm looking at with all of that stuff so I'll probably go with a book or something like that.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A lot of practical bee keeping books on the market today. I really rely on my older edition of ABC XYZ of bee keeping. Of the 12 different ones I own it is my favorite since it covers so much.

I buy most of mine used from Book Finder, Alibris and Abes.

The equipment makes great Christmas gifts since spring is right around the corner and being able to have bees to put in a hive.

 Al


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

You could check into the local beekeeping association. Generally, they are at the county level. Memberships are very inexpensive and some of them hold beginning beekeeping classes in late winter along with a mentoring program. He could even start going to monthly meetings now and begin to be immersed in the common bee issues beekeepers face.

If he is interested in keeping bees without adding chemicals to the hives the best book I know of is called Beekeeping Naturally by Michael Bush.

His website is: http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

Most of the information in the book is on the website.

This is a good time to get involved for next spring. I'm sure there is a mentor somewhere that would allow him to get some bee exposure now until he his ready for his own hives.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

DarleneJ said:


> You could check into the local beekeeping association. Generally, they are at the county level.


Excellent suggestion. Given your user name, I'm assuming you're from Ohio. They have many local beekeeping groups:
http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/associations/local-associations/

In addition to Michael Bush's book, I also recommend:

The Backyard Beekeeper - Kim Flottum

Natural Beekeeping - Ross Conrad

Bee-sentials, A Field Guide - Larry Conner


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

DarleneJ said:


> You could check into the local beekeeping association. Generally, they are at the county level. Memberships are very inexpensive and some of them hold beginning beekeeping classes in late winter along with a mentoring program. He could even start going to monthly meetings now and begin to be immersed in the common bee issues beekeepers face.
> 
> If he is interested in keeping bees without adding chemicals to the hives the best book I know of is called Beekeeping Naturally by Michael Bush.
> 
> ...


Probably,we like to do things as naturally as possible.Our county doesn't have an association but I did send an email to the extension agent to see if she knows if anyone.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this book any good?


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

The book, from what the author says is a compilation of his website. Basically all the information is on his website, so you can look at it for yourself. He also has some videos of conferences he has spoken at if you're/your husband is interested.

This link gives a good overview of the state of beekeeping today (from Micheal Bush's perspective, which I highly regard) and what can work: http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm I would suggest reading it.

Michael Bush also publishes on his website his current apiary certificates. By using natural cell size (which his site explains) he has no varroa mite problems. One of our two packages came with the mites attached to the bees. As the bees aged, we saw a lot of scarring from the mites although we are not seeing much of anything at present. We are currently regressing cell size which takes time. About two generations to get down to the natural size. That is when we should experience the most benefit. I would like to get their by fall so the bees that will overwinter will not be weakened by them.


I sat under Kim Flottum's beginning beekeeper class. He is a nice man and his book is as good, or better than most for conventional beekeeping. The print is way too small.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

For my Husband's birthday, Daughter got him a bee hive, but it would be a month before it was ready to bring home, so she got him a book, Beekeeping for Dummies, so he could read up and try to figure out what he was supposed to do. He now has his bee hive and he had to add a super to it the other day. It is all interesting and a new experience.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Lots of gear will make a good gift for him. Does he have a smoker? What about a good hat and net covering? Hive tool? Cap knife for harvesting honey? Jars?


----------

